# Hydrangea Photo Shoot



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The bright pink blossoms were just MADE for photos.

First my little uk tan babies. 


































Then my sweet pied blue baby girl

















Then my darling buck rats I picked up at rodentfest. 
Ben the blue siamese from Sleepy's









And Blue (I swear I didn't name them) the dumbo platinum 









I promise no animals were injured in the taking of these photos and none of them ate any of the flower.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Your animals are so photogenic! Haha. Lovely guys =) One day I might get some rats!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Your animals are so photogenic! Haha. Lovely guys =) One day I might get some rats!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Your animals are so photogenic! Haha. Lovely guys =) One day I might get some rats!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

So pretty.  I like pics 2, 4 and 5. Pic 6, the little nose shot, is so cute!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry about the multiple posts! My internet screwed up.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful!
I miss having rats whenever I see pictures of them. I had a platinum once, they're gorgeous.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

The shade and depth of the colour on you tans is lovely, one day mine will be that good... haha :lol:


----------

